# toliet training



## i<3arnold (Apr 27, 2011)

just got a new puppy on sunday and he is now used to us but any advice on toliet training as i have been sleeping on my sofa to keep him company duing the night and also to take him to the toliet what is very inconvenient as i have to go to school and as a result very tired!!please help!

he goes to the toliet after waking up and eatting however does like to be watched or do it on newspaper so just continusly cleaning up after him so any tips would be great!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you use a crate ? if you crate him for like an our, or for most of the night you dont have to watch him 24/7. does he ask to get out at night, or do you just wake him and take him out.


----------



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi just got my puppy a week ago, I have been crate training my puppy and put the crate next to my bed. first night I put her out at 12 she was up at 130 and then 4 wanting to go to the toilet. By the third night i was soooo tired so after putting her out at 1130 when she woke up at around 1 crying I just left her in the crate and spoke to her and after about 10 mins she settled back down until 4 when I took her out and she did her business straight away. this followed for the next two nights then last night we had a 1130 until 530 so getting better a week down the line fingers crossed she will reach 11-6 by the end of the second week and I will be a happy girl. 

She still goes after waking playing eating in fact loads in the day as she is not in the crate but being in there during the night I am sure is helping her to train her bladder, but sure others on here will have more advise for you. Not sure but I used the same thing on our Dalmation and he got there quicker could be the small bladder size so will take longer possibly ?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome i<3arnold. 


You need to get your pup a crate! It'll solve many of your problems.

Some vids to help you out:

House training: http://www.youtube.com/watch?
Crate training: v=QvPiFcG7ROI&playnext=1&list=PLEAAFFEA273C26331
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN76kcecTOs
Leaving them alone in a pen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGxhcb-itO4


----------

